# looking for a simple finish for a closet organizer



## MitchelWB (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm working on a custom closet organizer this weekend. 

I bought a couple sheets of 3/4" birch plywood (standard Home Depot stuff) and had them make the first few cuts to make it easier on me. I've still got to put my second coat of paint in the closet, so I've got a little time, but would love to be putting the shelves together on Monday.

the plywood has been sanded, conditioned, and stained (standard yellow can Minwax conditioner and stain). it's all drying now. what would be a good way to easily finish these now? These will be shelves with folded clean clothes that sit on them. Something quick and fairly idiot proof would be awesome. 

I know everyone probably has their own "best" product, but I'm more concerned with time and experience requirements.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some conditioners are intended for oil base stains and others are for waterbased stains. As for a finish, I would use a waterbase polyurethane, as it dries fast and clear, has no odor to speak of, and is an easy clean up. It can be brushed or wiped on, but finishes better with spraying.












 





.
.


----------



## MitchelWB (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I used the correct conditioner. I hope so anyway, now that they're done, they look good anyway. 

I have a bit of the Minwax polycrylic alerady. It's what we use when we clearcoat pinball playfields that have had touchups done. I have got a spray apparatus for my air compressor, but I've honestly never used it, and since we moved, I haven't put in a dedicated 20A circuit for my big compressor. I don't know that my little pancake would hold up to it as well. 

I also have several spray cans of water based Varathane. The polycrylic I take with me when I have my buddy spray the playfield in his home made spray booth. The Varathane is what I use when I do one here on my own and is rather hard to find around here. I'd go through quite a bit of it to seal both sides of all this. 

So it looks like I'll be brushing it!

I'm just worried about it being dry enough that I can get both sides coated and dry by tomorrow.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I like polycrylic and how easy it was to apply, but I've found myself having issues with build-up on the edges and for flat surfaces, it has been sticking to heavier items I've set on it, even 3 weeks after drying. I'm guessing user error though. 

Be sure to post pics when you are done. I was discussing a similar project just yesterday but wasn't sure where to begin. I need to make our small closet more... efficient?


----------



## MitchelWB (Sep 2, 2010)

Sticky is my number two concern. Stain coming off on clothes was number 1. I don't know how long it takes (if ever) for wood stain to quit being "stain"

it's been a pretty dang nice day here today, so I think it's going to be ok. I did fairly light coats sanding in between. I also got the second coat of paint on inside the closet today, so I think it's going to come out pretty decent. 

I threw together a google sketchup file of it yesterday morning, I had previously sketched it on paper to show my wife, but I had a little time to kill in the morning, so I did it for the heck of it. I'm new to sketchup, it's pretty cool. I tried to attach it here, but it said that my file was 107kb and exceeded the 97.7 kb limit. I have no idea how to make a sketchup file smaller.


----------



## MitchelWB (Sep 2, 2010)

*closet is done*

Since I couldn't get the sketchup to load, I'll just post pics of the finished project. The only thing left is to run to HD and grab another closet pole. It's the one thing I forgot. The closet originally had a single bar and shelf. I reused the pole, but since I added about 20" of pole space, I'll have to go get another pole to cut down for the space to the right of the shelves. I probably won't do the other closet until I'm closer to done with the room though. This is just the first step to make some more space so we can get rid of two dressers.


----------

